# Zoloft side effects?



## Lorimidwife (May 27, 2002)

Hello out there. I had a strange experience last night and was wondering how many others had this problem?I sort of talked the doc into getting me onto Zoloft to try and stop the relentless, daily pain I have (IBS-C). Last night, I took my first dose of 25 mg. Then from 3:30 AM and about 10:00 AM this morning, I had bad cramping and one episode of diarrhea!







Doc told me side effects were diarrhea but that you can wait for your body to get used to it. Well, if it causes that much pain in my stomach, I didn't sleep well at all, I don't know if I want to continue!!







What do you all think of Zoloft?Thank you!Lori


----------



## sally-p (Nov 1, 2001)

Hi Lori: I had a very difficult time adjusting to Zoloft, same dosage 25mg. I actually threw the prescription in the toilet once. After trying and trying, I got it to work well. Still on the 25 mg. It helps with sleeping and does not cause pain. I am IBS-C so it helps without pain in that respect.


----------

